# Western Wideout vs Boss Vxt



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I know this is another Wich one is better / wich one should I buy But sorry that's why we are here for each other . Its going on a 2015 F350 SD, I just dummped 2 myers and will never look back , But im looking to cut my plow time in half compared to plowing with my old rinky dinky myers, I have a boss as well and it has never ever ever given me a issue . I do alot of residential and some commercial . Im looking for someone who has operated both units and there opinions , if i were to get the Vxt pretty sure ill b putting wings on it but not sure if it will be akward to maneuver threw developments,,, Im new to v plows and have never operated one. I have 70 residential and 4 parking lots , TIME KILLED ME LAST YEAR ,,,,,Please help any info would b great !!! Thank you


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a BOSS V 7'6" and a V 8'2", I put wings on them and never take them off. I do 90% residential. The 8.2 with wings is 10 feet wide. I have no problems, the wider the better for some of these dumb driveways with sharp turns, keeps you from driving over your rear tire tracks. With out a V I would spend 50% more time moving snow, as some driveways it all has to go in the same place.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

They are two different styles of plow, kind of hard to compare and give you an idea which is better for your situation without knowing what you plow exactly. They both push snow and very well at that


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

With that many residential accounts I would strongly recommend having a v plow in ur fleet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The Wideout and other expandables shine on larger properties, ie 2+ acres, or tight properties where snow has to be carried a longer distance.

For residential, I'd have V plows with wings. 8'2" and wings would be a good fit for most things, you can always drop the wings if it's too wide.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If stacking piles is a concern then you can forget about the Boss. They can't stack nearly as well as a Wideout (or any other Western for that matter).


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Camden;1824567 said:


> If stacking piles is a concern then you can forget about the Boss. They can't stack nearly as well as a Wideout (or any other Western for that matter).


Absolutely...

I was just letting someone else start that argument this time.


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

Well Ive never had a problem stacking snow, Im really looking for volume per push and durability , to me if you stack snow the correct way every time you plow and efficiently stack as high and far back as you can with out being in a rush then stacking would not b an issue . Now if your in a rush and being sloppy about it and cant wait to get to the next push and not stacking correctly then yes stacking would eventually become an issue for me with the meyers. Thats just imo.. Your feed back is great and much appreciated


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have used to have the 9'2 boss v and now I use the xls which is very similar to the western. Hands down I would get the wideout. I clear driveways much faster with it than the boss v plow. 10 feet wide and one pass some driveways are done. Another reason I love it that not many people mention is that I can co lapse it to 8 feet and get small areas.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

It also carries snow a lot better. The only time I like the v is on a couple of my drives that are over a mile long with steep hills when there is over 15 inches of heavy wet snow. It is still doable with the xls, but not quite as easy.

Since you don't get too much snow I would Def go with the wodeout


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I do all commercial, with that said I will always have a 'V' plow in my ever-growing fleet. I have 3 wideouts now and will never drop that 4th V. It can do a lot the wideout cannot in those tight areas, and almost every site has a tight spot. 

I would buy a WESTERN v-plow and then a wideout with your next truck. Like other have said the v with wings really shines in tight areas. The wideout I sneak in places, but to really gain the productivity you need open lots.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;1824567 said:


> If stacking piles is a concern then you can forget about the Boss. They can't stack nearly as well as a Wideout (or any other Western for that matter).


Is that because its Chain Lift???............That's good to know....Chain Lifts stack Higher and Also save Transmissions...............Thumbs Up


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

Also the boss dealer is 2 miles away , western is kinda far , i had my heart set on the wideout , but after looking at the dxt with wings wow !, This is going to b hard , keep the info flowing guys thank you


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Defcon 5;1824608 said:


> Is that because its Chain Lift???............That's good to know....Chain Lifts stack Higher and Also save Transmissions...............Thumbs Up


Yes, exactly. The plow stacks higher because it uses a chain lift mechanism vs the direct lift system that's offered by Boss.

I've heard that chain lifted plows also save transmissions but I don't believe that one's ever been proven.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

With the wideout and the prodigy you get the best of both world, straight blade and a v. The prodigy is nice and heavy which is good for back dragging. You can never go wrong with a western plow.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Glenn Lawn Care;1824649 said:


> With the wideout and the prodigy you get the best of both world, straight blade and a v. The prodigy is nice and heavy which is good for back dragging. You can never go wrong with a western plow.


A v can do everything a wideout can. But a wideout can't do everything a v can


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1824653 said:


> A v can do everything a wideout can. But a wideout can't do everything a v can


..


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1824653 said:


> A v can do everything a wideout can. But a wideout can't do everything a v can


This is Debate that will never be won on here.....You Keep your "V" and I will keep my XLS and we will both be Happy.......


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Defcon 5;1824674 said:


> This is Debate that will never be won on here.....You Keep your "V" and I will keep my XLS and we will both be Happy.......


It's not really debatable. It's common sense

Trying to push a straight blade through a 3 ft drift usually doesn't work too good lol.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1824675 said:


> It's not really debatable. It's common sense
> 
> Trying to push a straight blade through a 3 ft drift usually doesn't work too good lol.


So....Your saying I have No common sense for owning XLSs.....Interesting....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Defcon 5;1824677 said:


> So....Your saying I have No common sense for owning XLSs.....Interesting....


Didn't say that.

Everything has it's place. But like I said. V can do everything expandables can, but expandables can't do everything a v can


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Defcon 5;1824677 said:


> So....Your saying I have No common sense for owning XLSs.....Interesting....


He didn't say that you did


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1824680 said:


> Didn't say that.
> 
> Everything has it's place. But like I said. V can do everything expandables can, but expandables can't do everything a v can


True.......

Trip edges saves transmission, that's why boss came out with the DXT.

Stir. Stir.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1824685 said:


> Trip edges saves transmission, that's why boss came out with the DXT.


Boss had to do something to compete with Western in the V plow market.

Doesn't Boss still rely on the antiquated method of springs to retract their wings? Maybe one day they'll join the 20th century and offer dual acting cylinders


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Camden;1824689 said:


> Boss had to do something to compete with Western in the V plow market.
> 
> Doesn't Boss still rely on the antiquated method of springs to retract their wings? Maybe one day they'll join the 20th century and offer dual acting cylinders


Oh boy...

You can't be serious... Boss is superior in everyway. From their pain in the ass controller to their mounting system. Nothing like crAcking a hydro line and having to wrestle the claw off when it fails.

They use springs to keep it simple. No need to join the 20th century.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1824695 said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> You can't be serious... Boss is superior in everyway. From their pain in the ass controller to their mounting system. Nothing like crAcking a hydro line and having to wrestle the claw off when it fails.
> 
> They use springs to keep it simple. No need to join the 20th century.


What models of Western plows have you used? I'm going to guess you either haven't used any or they were 1980s models. Western bypassed Boss in quality, durability and performance in the 90s and hasn't looked back.

I employ a lot of subs who run Boss (I used to as well) and all of them have said that their next plow will be a Western after watching mine stack better, scrape better and perform quicker.


----------



## Gibby515 (Aug 24, 2014)

Defcon 5;1824608 said:


> Is that because its Chain Lift???............That's good to know....Chain Lifts stack Higher and Also save Transmissions...............Thumbs Up


Whats the logic behind the chain lift saving transmissions? Just curious


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Camden;1824704 said:


> What models of Western plows have you used? I'm going to guess you either haven't used any or they were 1980s models. Western bypassed Boss in quality, durability and performance in the 90s and hasn't looked back.
> 
> I employ a lot of subs who run Boss (I used to as well) and all of them have said that their next plow will be a Western after watching mine stack better, scrape better and perform quicker.


Sarcasm bud... Lol


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

This has been one of the hardest decisions ever lol ugghh... all u see around here is red boss . a few westerns. I was looking at the dxt and was informed of alot of chatter in the cab from all the trip edges . This is going on a brand new truck that's not even built yet so the last thing I want is chatter . Why does this have to b so hard to decide , I would hate to go western and wish I went V fml lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hammerdstone;1824760 said:


> This has been one of the hardest decisions ever lol ugghh... all u see around here is red boss . a few westerns. I was looking at the dxt and was informed of alot of chatter in the cab from all the trip edges . This is going on a brand new truck that's not even built yet so the last thing I want is chatter . Why does this have to b so hard to decide , I would hate to go western and wish I went V fml lol


Why not a Western Vee. I personal would never buy a WO again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Stacking wet snow:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hammerdstone;1824760 said:


> This has been one of the hardest decisions ever lol ugghh... all u see around here is red boss . a few westerns. I was looking at the dxt and was informed of alot of chatter in the cab from all the trip edges . This is going on a brand new truck that's not even built yet so the last thing I want is chatter . Why does this have to b so hard to decide , I would hate to go western and wish I went V fml lol


If the Dxt Chatter to much get a western I have one don't feel a thing You do hear it that's it 
If boss is all you see Be different and you will stand out in a crowd

Here Boss out numbers western V there only 3 of us has western 
I own a boss I know how they don't scape like Western and My school district had a boss and upgrade to a Western even they said it cleans better
The other guy was the first one to own V western its a unimount plow Thinking he bought his in mid 90s


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1824759 said:


> Sarcasm bud... Lol


Whew! You darn near gave me a heart attack.


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok so now that I am at this point , ether mvp3 or wide out and why?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have 4 V blades. 1 VXT and 3 Western. I also have 1 810 Blizzard. With 70 resi's I would buy the V blade. You always have the option of putting the wings on it. I would buy either V again so buy the one that has the best dealer support. I will say changing hoses on the Boss is a PITA.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I started out last season subbing for a buddy in the industry for a month and then ended up picking up all of my own accounts. My buddy and his four subs all had 8'-10' boss or western straight blades (one old meyer) and we all had 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. None of those guys had ever used a v-plow or even worked around one. They all had 5+ years experience in the industry and I was in my first month. I wouldn't say I was running circles around them, but I was much more productive, especially when it came to cleaning up the corners of intersections in neighborhoods.

Once I was out on my own I had a lot of small-medium size business parking lots. What took me three passes with my Boss 8'2" V plow would have taken five or more passes with a straight blade. Yes i'm sure a lot of people may argue that point, but that's because you are stuck with the straight blade you own. In my personal opinion the only benefit a straight blade would have is it your back-dragging one small driveway after another.

Michael


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MVP3 is the way to roll. (Get it?)


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

CowboysLC_DE;1824913 said:


> I started out last season subbing for a buddy in the industry for a month and then ended up picking up all of my own accounts. My buddy and his four subs all had 8'-10' boss or western straight blades (one old meyer) and we all had 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. None of those guys had ever used a v-plow or even worked around one. They all had 5+ years experience in the industry and I was in my first month. I wouldn't say I was running circles around them, but I was much more productive, especially when it came to cleaning up the corners of intersections in neighborhoods.
> 
> Once I was out on my own I had a lot of small-medium size business parking lots. What took me three passes with my Boss 8'2" V plow would have taken five or more passes with a straight blade. Yes i'm sure a lot of people may argue that point, but that's because you are stuck with the straight blade you own. In my personal opinion the only benefit a straight blade would have is it your back-dragging one small driveway after another.
> 
> Michael


When you get paid hourly you don't care

And a straight blade is simple. Not much to go wrong with it. That's why you see so many subs running straight blades


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CowboysLC_DE;1824913 said:


> I started out last season subbing for a buddy in the industry for a month and then ended up picking up all of my own accounts. My buddy and his four subs all had 8'-10' boss or western straight blades (one old meyer) and we all had 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. None of those guys had ever used a v-plow or even worked around one. They all had 5+ years experience in the industry and I was in my first month. I wouldn't say I was running circles around them, but I was much more productive, especially when it came to cleaning up the corners of intersections in neighborhoods.
> 
> Once I was out on my own I had a lot of small-medium size business parking lots. What took me three passes with my Boss 8'2" V plow would have taken five or more passes with a straight blade. Yes i'm sure a lot of people may argue that point, but that's because you are stuck with the straight blade you own. In my personal opinion the only benefit a straight blade would have is it your back-dragging one small driveway after another.
> 
> Michael


You know your boss doesn't back drag to well I know I have a 9.2 and sucks
Now western does well Mine really does well When mine has new edge on My cutting edge is 5/8''x8'' lots more weight to hold the plow down
A western V will back drag pretty good


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok so all in all . After all the reading, I think I should go with the the wide out . 70 drives would b easily done with the a wideout. But I would love to get a mvp3 DAMMIT !!! LOL SORRY


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Like I said 

A v can do everything a wideout can but a wideout can't do everything a v can 

Personally doing driveways id stick with v. Wideout shines in wide open


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hammerdstone;1825031 said:


> Ok so all in all . After all the reading, I think I should go with the the wide out . 70 drives would b easily done with the a wideout. But I would love to get a mvp3 DAMMIT !!! LOL SORRY


If I just had 70 drives I would buy a pull plow like a Snowman That has down pressure

You back up to the door drop the rear and the front plows and go


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1825032 said:


> Like I said
> 
> A v can do everything a wideout can but a wideout can't do everything a v can
> 
> Personally doing driveways id stick with v. Wideout shines in wide open


Omg Im so confused . Why why why . It's like they compete against each other. Errr.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hammerdstone;1825039 said:


> Omg Im so confused . Why why why . It's like they compete against each other. Errr.


That's all marketing.

I had two WO's, never again. Stay with a trip edge. If you want a 8-10, get a XLS.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I do 90% residential driveways with BOSS V plows / 7'6" with wings and a 8'2" with wings. These driveways are country ones that are not your 2 car 30 feet long intown driveways. I would not want to do these without the V Plow, DRIFTS 2-3 feet high from the wind. Put it in V and just blow right though. Also some have places that the snow has to be moved to and not just push to the side. The wings are at an angle forward so with the plow flat it holds a large amount of snow. A V blade can be put in to any position any other blade can plus more.


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

Ya know I thought buying a new truck was a hard enough decision spending 
$45k+ to ensure My customers at all time reliability and ensure a good night's rest on my end not worried 24/7 about maintenance, A lot have said everybody needs a v in there fleet. A lot have said just go wide out . I will make this decision with in 2 days . I will let Yall know what I decided. 

One of my concerns about getting a v and putting wings on it would increase my time maneuvering around everything. For example, you pull into a drive and it's 2 car wide and there is a car parked half way up the drive , with a v with wings how the heck are you supposed to get around in those tight spots like that . With the wideout I can retract it and pop it back out after I pass the vehicle ? What about when city plow trucks go by are you v guys with wings pulling over to let them pass ? . Tight spots would b time consuming I would think..


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

"One of my concerns about getting a v and putting wings on it would increase my time maneuvering around everything. For example, you pull into a drive and it's 2 car wide and there is a car parked half way up the drive , with a v with wings how the heck are you supposed to get around in those tight spots like that . With the wideout I can retract it and pop it back out after I pass the vehicle ? What about when city plow trucks go by are you v guys with wings pulling over to let them pass ? . Tight spots would b time consuming I would think.."

I have never taken them off - No problems maneuvering around anything - 
If you have driveways that are that tight it could be a problem but the 8.2 with wings is 10 feet wide when flat, so even if there was a car there you could get by. Unless it is a very small drive, at that point I would leave it and clean it out when the car it gone. 

As for city plow trucks and moving over, it's not that wide.  In the V back it will not be smaller.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I know where you're at. The closest Western dealer is where? And are they open 24 hrs? NRPE is open when the snow is falling, or at least used to be. If they aren't any longer, Terry's Truck and Trailer in North Canton is, and they bend over backwards to help customers out when it's snowing.

Buy the Boss, don't waste time or money on Western and Douglas Dynamics ********. BOSS takes care of their customers, Douglas Dynamics doesn't.


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

we have/still do run both westerns and boss, not by choice just havent upgraded to all boss plows. i would never buy another western plow. as far as chain lift vs hyrdo lift, with the chain your plow is always moving around when your driving, i can stack higher with the boss vplows we have then any western plow i have seen or used. Also i have had transmissions go out on trucks with both plows, as many have said you can do the same thing with a v as a wideout but a wideout wont do what a v can. i dont see how a wideout would stack any higher then a regular straight blade, plus it is just more moving parts and hoses to break. My 7'6'' boss power v stacks at least 8'' higher then the MVP on the same truck and atleast a good 16'' then the western straight blade we had.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

15 years and I've never had a chain break or even a plow bounce. Personally I think if you're roads are that f'ed up that you break a chain you should probably mov


----------



## hammerdstone (Aug 27, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1824761 said:


> Why not a Western Vee. I personal would never buy a WO again.


Could you tell me why you would never buy another wideout ?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There's another guy on here that has gone through like 6 xls's or something.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

hyfire39;1825242 said:


> we have/still do run both westerns and boss, not by choice just havent upgraded to all boss plows. i would never buy another western plow. as far as chain lift vs hyrdo lift, with the chain your plow is always moving around when your driving, i can stack higher with the boss vplows we have then any western plow i have seen or used. Also i have had transmissions go out on trucks with both plows, as many have said you can do the same thing with a v as a wideout but a wideout wont do what a v can. i dont see how a wideout would stack any higher then a regular straight blade, plus it is just more moving parts and hoses to break. My 7'6'' boss power v stacks at least 8'' higher then the MVP on the same truck and atleast a good 16'' then the western straight blade we had.


I have both Vs a boss 9.2 and a 9.6 western Side x Side stacking the Western will stack higher 
Most of the time The boss wants to trip over when I try to push up the pile To stack with it you have to hold the up button and you hope the ram can lift the load of snow to get it to stack, western hit controller once take the slack out of the chain and plow will float up the pile 
When a boss lift ram all the way up that's it When western ram up you still have more chain travel.
That is setting the western same height as a Boss V folded back off the ground.
With new edge on both plows are about 4'' off the ground when lifted up in V mode. I don't have the plow stops on the western
I don't know what DXT V will do Never seen one around here all are RT2 and RT3 
One company has atleast 20 RT3 and they don't stack snow with there Vs
They go around after the snow stack it with a loader.

I have one straight plow will stack 13' high but its on a my Skid


----------

